# Options--Need some!!



## Noob-Man (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a 2000 Trek 2300 with full Ultegra components. After a tune-up, I took it out for a ride and found that the right shifter will pull cable (ie, move the chain to the bigger cogs in the back), but not release cable (ie, move the chain back down to the smaller cogs). When I try to down shift, both levers move in the assembly. If I hold the large lever with one hand and then shift the small lever with the other, things work just fine, but you can't do that while riding and I'm not going to stop to shift.

The LBS says that I'm SOL basically and need a complete new right shifter. I'm looking for alternative answers.

Can I do downtube shifters on a 2000 Trek 2300? It has the larger downtube so I'm not sure it will work there. Can I go with a 105 or Tiagra or some other "generic" right side shifter? Also, this is a 9 speed.


----------



## metallicjester (Dec 27, 2008)

might have to try ebay. hopefully someone who knows more than me will chime in.


----------



## Noob-Man (Jul 14, 2010)

Another LBS took care of the issue with a Shimano 105 shifter installed for $50.


----------

